# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Новости антисуицида

## June

В Париже мигрант из Мали забрался по стене на пятый этаж, чтобы спасти ребенка. Президент Франции пообещал ему гражданство.

Справедливости ради замечу: ребёнок вряд ли планировал суицид, тем не менее, был к нему близок.

----------


## microbe

Ну что тут скажешь, молодец - что не побоялся упасть, скажу что я бы так не смог.

----------


## June

В Латвии пожарные сумели поймать человека, упавшего с подоконника четвертого этажа. Спасатели получили сигнал о том, что человек собирается выпрыгнуть из окна четвертого этажа. Одна группа пыталась добраться до мужчины на подоконнике с крыши, а вторая дежурила у окна в квартире этажом ниже. Когда мужчина соскользнул с подоконника, спасателям удалось схватить его за ноги и затащить в квартиру.

----------


## microbe

Реакция просто супер, мне кажется трудно поймать человека так, ибо надо иметь хорошую физическую форму для этого.

----------


## June

В Петербурге девушку-подростка осудили за склонение несовершеннолетних к самоубийству.

Невский районный суд Санкт-Петербурга признал несовершеннолетнюю Елизавету Ф. виновной в склонении подростков к самоубийству. Об этом в мессенджере TamTam сообщает объединенная пресс-служба судов Петербурга.

Суд установил, что в июле-августе 2017 года подсудимая под именем Дмитрий Чайка переписывалась во «ВКонтакте» с Р., давала ей смотреть и слушать контент, «формирующий депрессивную направленность сознания», уговаривала ее совершить суицид и предлагала помочь в этом. Также она вовлекла собеседницу в игру «Синий кит».

Сообщается, что аналогичную переписку в июле-сентябре 2017 года подсудимая вела с еще одним подростком. Привели ли ее действия к самоубийству пострадавших, не сообщается.

Девушка признала вину. Ее приговорили к году лишения свободы условно с испытательным сроком в один год, а также назначили принудительное амбулаторное лечение у психиатра.

----------


## Traumerei

Бедная девушка.

----------

